# I am Team GB



## Copepod (Aug 29, 2016)

Did anyone else take advantage of free sports activities on Saturday 27th Aug? ITV turned off all its channels from 9.30am to 10.30am. I ran at more home parkrun, which had added bunting hung between trees, a representative of Team GB, and a local running club gave out free cakes (I had a very nice seedy flapjack topped with chocolate) and free football socks, left over stock when an independent sports shop was taken over by a chain.

Drove 125 miles south (with cat in box) to join my family for the rest of the bank holiday weekend. My sister's parkrun had organised people who wanted to represent world teams - she was in Team GB and had been ribbing her friends who were allocated to Russia and HCina, alluding to drug assistance! Went for a walk round park with parents (they're beyong running age).

http://iamteamgb.com/ It's stilll worth signing up for email alerts about future evetns involving public participation and Team GB athletes.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 29, 2016)

I didn't do anything on Saturday as I was saving my legs for a long run on Sunday - managed 7.5 miles  Must admit, I prefer solitude in my running, I guess I'm not much of a 'team player'  I think it is a great initiative though, and hope that the success in Rio will give extra impetus to encouraging people into getting fit and healthy, whatever they choose to do


----------



## Matt Cycle (Aug 29, 2016)

This was a great idea.  I was hoping to take advantage of the badminton at our local sports centre with my youngest daughter but unfortunately the time frame was quite narrow and we were unable to make it.


----------



## Copepod (Aug 29, 2016)

I think there will be more I am Team GB events. Plus many clubs, sports centres and parks have free events at other times. That's how I came to try table tennis for the first time in several decades a couple of weeks ago, and I will do more when I get a free moment!


----------

